# Chimney Cricket - Buy or Build?



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

*Wide Ridge Vents?*

Posted in wrong spot....


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.lowes.com/cd_Install+a+Ridge+Vent_798471914_

Going to have to build your own cricket.

DO not install that chase within 2' of the peak of the roof.

If that was mine I would remove the shingles where it's going to go. Mount it to the roof (really need cleats made out of 2 X 4's on the inside with predrill pilot holes for 2-1/2" ceramic coated decking screws.)
Cover the whole thing with house wrap or tar paper, reinstall the shingles using step flashing, install counter flashing.
I then would use 1 X 4 vinyl lumber around the , top and outside edges as trim. This will get the siding up off the roof for less chance of rot. Siding needs to ne at least 2" up off that roof.
On top of the bottom trim you then install Z moulding.
I personaly would never use that type siding for this. If you do it really needs to be preprimed and painted on all sides and also seal the ends where the cuts are.
I'd use James Hardee lap siding instead. If not that then concider using Hardee panels that would be installed horizontal before the trim went on. That way it would look almost the same as those boards you want to use but would never rot or have to deal with peeling paint all the time.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

As joe said above.
Ceramic screws are good, but can use galvanized nails, or regular deck screws.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh....I should explain.....roof is bare....no shingles......

The inside of that surround has a 2x base.....I was going to use coated screws. Additionally...the inside is getting primered and painted......

Do I want to put down a layer of felt between the sheathing and surround?


----------



## dougger222 (Feb 25, 2011)

I've never had a cricket made for a specific job just make then as needed out of wood and shingle them in. 

We alway run ice and water shield around the chimney and cricket and used closed valley on the cricket.

One trick is to kick your valleys out at least a couple inches on both sides of the chase. Depending on the size of the cricket we go as fas as 6 inches on some. We've seen some crickets were they are either flush to the top corners and some are actually short of the top corners and they can leak or be tough on your siding as the run will be forced to run on it. 

Although your not forced to install a cricket or saddle on a roof penetration under 30 inches it's still not a bad idea. Code simply states 30 or more inches...


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

joecaption said:


> http://www.lowes.com/cd_Install+a+Ridge+Vent_798471914_
> 
> Going to have to build your own cricket.
> 
> ...


2' of Peak? Per my drawings (done by an architect)....my surround is about a foot from the ridge peak.

And....per the drawings....it says 

METAL CHIMNEY CRICKET MINIMUM 26 GA. GI.

At this point my thinking is....make one out of wood and cover with metal....correct?

Joe....on the Z moulding....I'm not quite grasping what your describing....can you expand?


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

I used to have a tin shop that would bend up whatever I needed in many diff colours, materials


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like this. It keeps the water out from behind the siding and trim.

Unless you have a brake, a shear, HD snips, seamers, skip the metal roof and just do a shingled one. 

Nothing wrong with a metal one, just more complacated then it needs to be.

I suggested the 2' to make 100% sure it's far enough away from the peak to allow for that cricket and popper running of the shingle caps.


----------

